# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  MetaMask, software cryptocurrency wallet used to interact with the Ethereum blockchain, ConsenSys Software Inc., New York City, New York, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - ConsenSys Software Inc.

metamask.io

youtube.com/channel/UCcizsiFcuxMrSWcPAuSNbuA

facebook.com/MetaMask-786733141493344

twitter.com/MetaMask

medium.com/metamask

MetaMask on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

What is MetaMask?

Mar 3, 2020




> Learn about MetaMask and how it empowers people around the world to use blockchain technology.

----------

